# Venison tenderloin / backstrap



## papa7326 (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm gonna smoke my first venison tonight. Have tenderloins seasoned & wrapped in bacon


----------



## papa7326 (Jan 1, 2014)

image.jpg



__ papa7326
__ Jan 1, 2014





On the smoker


----------



## smokering90 (Jan 1, 2014)

looks good,

an older gentlemen in Alabama introduced me to the only way i eat backstrap now.

take the backstrap, butterfly it and stuff it with cream cheese and jalepenos, then wrap them in thick cut maple bacon and smoke them till done. 

i tried this 8 years ago and havn't made backstrap any different since then


----------



## papa7326 (Jan 1, 2014)

That does sound good. I think Yankees call it Tenderloins southerners call it backstrap


----------



## mossymo (Jan 1, 2014)

Looking forward to finished pics Papa7326!

In my opinion venison tenderloin us located inside the rib cage next to the spinal column and venison backstrap is located outside of the rib cage along a majority of the length of the spinal column.

Here are backstraps I did yesterday - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/155311/new-years-eve-venison-backstraps


----------



## smokering90 (Jan 1, 2014)

what MossyMo said


----------



## papa7326 (Jan 1, 2014)

I snuck a peek. It's looking good


----------



## papa7326 (Jan 1, 2014)

image.jpg



__ papa7326
__ Jan 1, 2014


----------



## papa7326 (Jan 1, 2014)

image.jpg



__ papa7326
__ Jan 1, 2014





Awesome if I do say so myself


----------



## mossymo (Jan 1, 2014)

Looks great, nice work!


----------



## smokering90 (Jan 1, 2014)

looks great


----------



## scwatrboyo1 (Jan 10, 2014)

like the yankees call it tenderloins and southerners call it backstraps, as same goes as yankees call it venison,southerners call it deer meat.  anyways I have done this a lot on the grill, but never smoked, on the to do list for sure.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 10, 2014)

MossyMO said:


> Looking forward to finished pics Papa7326!
> 
> In my opinion venison tenderloin us located inside the rib cage next to the spinal column and venison backstrap is located outside of the rib cage along a majority of the length of the spinal column.
> 
> Here are backstraps I did yesterday - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/155311/new-years-eve-venison-backstraps


X2. I think they're 2 entirely different cuts of meat. Both delicious, just come from slightly different areas of the deer. MY experience has been that the backstrap usually gets cut off and eaten when the deer is hung, a treat for the hunter if you will. In just about every deer camp I've been to, which isn't many by the way, the deer hanging in the cooler (or shed if it's cold enough outside) all have the backstraps removed. The tenderloins are usually aged with the rest of the meat and removed come butchering time.


----------



## humdinger (Jan 10, 2014)

I always called the deer loins "backstraps". The tenderloin was up on the inside like MossMO describes.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 10, 2014)

So exciting! Great job! I love venison!!! This was fun to see! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## ajbert (Jan 10, 2014)

Just an FYI, venison encompasses more than deer.  It actually covers the entire "deer" family, to include elk, caribou, moose and antelope.

And those back straps look amazing!


----------

